# Salmon on offer in UK from 15th Jan



## wade (Jan 11, 2014)

Anyone in the UK wanting to get a great deal on Salmon steaks you wont do much better than the Salmon promotion Tesco will be starting next Wednesday 15th Jan. They will be £1.50 per steal and if they are similar to ones the last time they had this promotion they are a good size too. I gave our local Tesco fish counter guy a bit of a shock last time when I asked him for 40.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 12, 2014)

Hello Wade.  Sounds a pretty good deal.  Thanks for posting.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

